# Help my wife choose between 2 bikes!



## Stafa

My wife is about to get into road biking for exercise/family fun. She will likely go on some longer rides with me and is looking at 2 different bikes right now. She's not considered much else, but since she had such a good experience at the shop she was shopping at I can't say I blame her. 


2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - SPECIFICATIONS

Fuji Bikes | WOMEN'S SERIES | SPORT ROAD | FINEST 1.0

Thanks!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Fit is #1. My wife recently changed bikes due to a fit issue.

I would prefer the groupset on the Fuji.


----------



## Mailmover

The Fuji seems to be the better choice... the groupset with a triple chain ring is a major plus. And, if you ride a lot of hills, you can swap the 11 - 25 cogset for one better suited for climbing..


----------



## il sogno

Have you ridden the bikes?


----------



## TheWife

I'm the wife, as mentioned in OP. I was fitted last night on the Jamis Ventura (2011 model) and it was a good fit. However, the tech advised that I could be fitted to either the Fuji or the Jamis - and either would be comparable. Is the upgraded gearset in the Fuji any more complicated in the Jamis? Remember, I'm a newbie!


----------



## TheWife

The Jamis, yes. The Fuji, no.


----------



## BostonG

The Fuji has better components. It also has a triple (3 chainrings) while the Jamis has a compact double (2 chainrings). 

Although the triple will be more complicated I can’t say you can use that to make a determination. Learning to shift either will take you a few minutes. Really, it’s not hard. And, just know that with the Jamis, you’ll keep it in the small ring 90% of the time and with the Fuji, you’ll keep it in the middle for 80% - so the majority will be spent shifting the rear derailleur. 

The triple has a slightly lower gear ratio, meaning it will be easier to pedal if you find yourself going up a hill. But, the gearing in the triple is more redundant than a double so you’ll probably shift a bit more, unless your rides will be mostly flat. At times you’ll need to shift the front chainring and the rear cog, whereas with the Jamis, you may not need to shift into a different chainring, and only need to shift the rear. Not more complicated, just less. 

I understand that either can be made to fit you but they also have different geometries so they will still feel different to ride. So, I would say that they are both fine options. The Fuji seems to lean more towards comfort, and it has slightly wider tires which will noticeably affect the ride – it’ll feel less harsh than the Jamis and unless you’re racing you’ll appreciate the wider tires. The best way to choose however is to ride them both for long test rides (not just around the block) and get the one that puts the biggest smile on your face.


----------



## Kernyl

How you feel on the bike is the most important consideration.
Personally, I like the Jamis. But I am biased. My husband and I have a couple Jamis bikes in the garage (mtn and cyclocross) and they have both performed really well.
The Fuji does have slightly better components in the full Tiagra, but I am not a fan of triple's unlike other people on this page.If you have a lot of big hills in the area and you are not comfortable going up, then perhaps you will want it. If not, be aware that it adds unnecessary complication (more to go wrong) and weight to the bike.
I honestly don't think you will notice a 2 cm difference in tires. But with the Jamis, you get Mavic rims, which is always high quality. 
But again, the most important thing is ride them both and see how you feel. Fit is key.


----------



## il sogno

Kernyl said:


> How you feel on the bike is the most important consideration.
> Personally, I like the Jamis. But I am biased. My husband and I have a couple Jamis bikes in the garage (mtn and cyclocross) and they have both performed really well.
> The Fuji does have slightly better components in the full Tiagra, but I am not a fan of triple's unlike other people on this page.If you have a lot of big hills in the area and you are not comfortable going up, then perhaps you will want it. If not, be aware that it adds unnecessary complication (more to go wrong) and weight to the bike.
> I honestly don't think you will notice a 2 cm difference in tires. But with the Jamis, you get Mavic rims, which is always high quality.
> But again, the most important thing is ride them both and see how you feel. Fit is key.


I prefer a double crankset to a triple too.


----------



## jpaschal01

the 10 speed shifting of the Tiagra on the Fuji is a plus. It gives you more room to upgrade in the future and you could always change out the triple for a compact crank if you decide you don't like the triple. Looking through the specs, the Fuji is 2 pounds heavier - i know the triple adds weight, but couldn't see where that much extra weight would be in that bike vs. the Jamis. Either would be a fine choice. I'd say get the one that makes you want to ride!


----------



## Larry2012

I will take a look at the two bikes you listed. I am in a similar yet worse dilemma. I have narrowed my search down to these 6 bikes.

1) Bianchi Dama Infinito 105
2) Trek 4.6 Madone WSD
3) Specialized Ruby Elite Compact
4) Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 WSD
5) Scott Contessa CR1 Team
6) Felt ZW4
My price point is around 2700 and I really want to have the bike weigh in around 17lbs or less. Any input you can offer would be appreciated as maybe our research is similar. Thanks


----------



## drawyma

Larry2012 said:


> I will take a look at the two bikes you listed. I am in a similar yet worse dilemma. I have narrowed my search down to these 6 bikes.
> 
> 1) Bianchi Dama Infinito 105
> 2) Trek 4.6 Madone WSD
> 3) Specialized Ruby Elite Compact
> 4) Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 WSD
> 5) Scott Contessa CR1 Team
> 6) Felt ZW4
> My price point is around 2700 and I really want to have the bike weigh in around 17lbs or less. Any input you can offer would be appreciated as maybe our research is similar. Thanks


I went with the Specialized Dolce Compact Comp to get the Shimano 105 that the Ruby has (couldn't afford full carbon and the 105's) The gearing is smooth and the bike rides like a dream, plenty of power and comfort. I would definitely stick with the compact crankset and I stay in the large ring most of the time including hills and flats.


----------



## Larry2012

Thanks for your input. I have my choices down to 2 bikes now. First choice is Cannondale Synapse Rival 4 Carbon WSD and the other option is a special build up of a Scott CR1 Contessa frame with SRAM Rival and Mavic Elite wheels. Probably will order one or the other today. Cannondale is real nice and offers a lot of what we want.


----------



## il sogno

Larry2012 said:


> Thanks for your input. I have my choices down to 2 bikes now. First choice is Cannondale Synapse Rival 4 Carbon WSD and the other option is a special build up of a Scott CR1 Contessa frame with SRAM Rival and Mavic Elite wheels. Probably will order one or the other today. Cannondale is real nice and offers a lot of what we want.


I've ridden the Cannondale. It can have some nasty toe overlap depending on your frame size. Otherwise they handle great and feel super light.


----------



## Larry2012

Frame size will be a 48, any idea if toe overlap will be a problem using a cleat/clipless pedal? Thanks!!


----------



## KoroninK

The smaller the frame, typically the worse the toe overlap is. I never looked at the Cannondale when I bought my new bike because the 48cm is too big for me height wise. I ended up with a 48cm Felt F-5 which I love, it does have a bit of toe overlap.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

Specialized Dolce Elite - don't know if they even make that anymore.

Fit is #1 consideration. Test pedal A LOT of bikes, the one that "feels" the best can then be dialed in to fit even better. This means showing up at your LBS on a Tuesday morning right when they open when it is slow to start the testing. You'll be there an inordinate amount of time if you are serious about the "right" bike.

Triple Chain Ring = goodness. We've got a lot of big hills here so a triple makes sense. Doubles are good too. Find the right fitting bike first, the one that feels good. Then move on from there.


----------



## jrhz06

Why the love for the triple chain ring? Lowest standard gearing for most triple and compact are, 30/25(triple) which is 31.6 gear inches and 34/28(compact) which is 31.8 gear inches. I don't really see any advantage to the triple just downside such as extra weight and more shifting to do.


----------



## KoroninK

As much as I love my Felt F-5, the one thing I hate is the compact double and intending on changing it over to a triple eventually. I much prefer the triple, as I have a much easier time finding comfortable gearing to ride in.


----------



## CHL

Everyone who rides a small frame will have to deal with Toe overlap. It's not something that you should consider when buying a bicycle. I ride a 48cm Cannondale frame and it has never bothered me, even when riding at really slow speeds in parking lots. It's something that you learn not to do. 

Fit and ride characteristics should drive your decision. SRAM and Shimano both make great components that shift flawlessly, from the low end to the high end groupset. If you can test ride the bike, ride it over rough terrain, ride it in a straight line and see which one has better steering (yes some bikes do feel twitchy), ride it up an incline and sprint with it. You will notice differences in the two bikes. 

Pick, which one you like the best and you'll have the ride that suits you best. If both ride identically and feel identical then I'll offer advice rooted in vanity: Choose the better looking bike!!!


----------



## il sogno

CHL said:


> Everyone who rides a small frame will have to deal with Toe overlap.


Not if you ride a Colnago.


----------



## maggie198

Larry2012 said:


> I will take a look at the two bikes you listed. I am in a similar yet worse dilemma. I have narrowed my search down to these 6 bikes.
> 
> 1) Bianchi Dama Infinito 105
> 2) Trek 4.6 Madone WSD
> 3) Specialized Ruby Elite Compact
> 4) Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 WSD
> 5) Scott Contessa CR1 Team
> 6) Felt ZW4
> My price point is around 2700 and I really want to have the bike weigh in around 17lbs or less. Any input you can offer would be appreciated as maybe our research is similar. Thanks


Get the one that she likes riding the best.


----------



## aureliajulia

Don't know if 'Wife' has gotten her bike yet, but get the one that fits/feels the best. Components can be changed; a bike that doesn't fit won't be ridden (much).


----------



## Trek2.3

I have a Trek 4.7 WSD and I love it.


----------



## Guest

I have a few questions about sizing. I am 5' 2'' and have a 27.5'' inseam. I am wanting to start biking and get into doing triathlons. I am looking at the Specialized Dolce tripe 2012. I have already purchased the 44cm. It seems a bit small, or maybe I am just freaking out 'cause it seems that everyone my size is getting a 48. 
I went back to the store today and the owner said he would order me a 48 and when it comes in next week I could try it out. They are the exact same bike just one is a 44 and one a 48. I am new to riding and I am unsure.


----------



## CHL

ChupacabraPearle said:


> I have a few questions about sizing. I am 5' 2'' and have a 27.5'' inseam. I am wanting to start biking and get into doing triathlons. I am looking at the Specialized Dolce tripe 2012. I have already purchased the 44cm. It seems a bit small, or maybe I am just freaking out 'cause it seems that everyone my size is getting a 48.
> I went back to the store today and the owner said he would order me a 48 and when it comes in next week I could try it out. They are the exact same bike just one is a 44 and one a 48. I am new to riding and I am unsure.


Unfortunately, none of us can make an accurate assessment. Given your measurements, you might fit a 48cm and most likely should fit a 44cm. I'm 5'5 with a 29 inch inseam and my 48cm Cannondale works for me. Also, how is the top tube length reach? Are you comfortable in the hoods or do you feel too far stretched out? There's more to a bike fit than just stand over height. All are important as they impact your comfort on the bike. We simply cannot remain in a position that is uncomfortable for extended periods. Your bike shop should measure you and perform a proper fit. I think from my own personal comfort with my 48cm, you'll be better served with a 44cm frame.

C.


----------



## drawyma

ChupacabraPearle said:


> I have a few questions about sizing. I am 5' 2'' and have a 27.5'' inseam. I am wanting to start biking and get into doing triathlons. I am looking at the Specialized Dolce tripe 2012. I have already purchased the 44cm. It seems a bit small, or maybe I am just freaking out 'cause it seems that everyone my size is getting a 48.
> I went back to the store today and the owner said he would order me a 48 and when it comes in next week I could try it out. They are the exact same bike just one is a 44 and one a 48. I am new to riding and I am unsure.


I'm 5'2" with a 28 inch inseam and ride a 48 cm Specialized Dolce Compact Comp. I was professionally fit at my LBS and am very comfortable on my bike. I think it's extremely important you are comfortable & satisfied with your fit or you'll constantly be second guessing it and that makes for a bad situation. Find a bike shop that will fit you and set up the bike properly. Remember you're spending a lot of money and it should be a pleasurable experience not causing you stress. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

The owner of the shop basically said both look fine in fitting me, but it is my ultimate decision on what I am more comfortable with. That's hard for me to tell since I am new to riding on road bikes and I really take my time in my decision on what I want. I don't want to look back in a year from now and wish I would have gotten the 44 or 48. I've done a lot of reading on this from others and it seems that people my size get the 48. I am really petite and it's hard for me to get things that work right.


----------



## Bilgewater Billy

You guys are making me feel like a gnome. I'm 5' 6" but my inseam is 27". I have a 47" frame and kind of wish it was about 2 " smaller. Luckily my feet are size 7 so toe strike isn't really an issue.


----------



## Guest

You can look at the album on my profile page on here to see what the bike looks like with me on it.


----------



## CHL

ChupacabraPearle said:


> You can look at the album on my profile page on here to see what the bike looks like with me on it.


Looks like it should fit you. Do you feel too scrunched up or too stretched out when you're seated with your hands on the hoods of your shifters? Also when your feet are at 6 o'clock is your left fully extended (should never be). It would be better to have a picture of you on the bike in the riding position (hands on hood/drops, feet at 6 or 9 o'clock).

I'm certain you have read a plethora of bike fitting articles. Remember that these are guidelines and all of us are built differently. Don't take everything for absolute and let your body be the judge of what is most comfortable for you. 

Oh, I forgot. Congratulations on the new bike!!!

C.


----------



## Guest

CHL said:


> Looks like it should fit you. Do you feel too scrunched up or too stretched out when you're seated with your hands on the hoods of your shifters? Also when your feet are at 6 o'clock is your left fully extended (should never be). It would be better to have a picture of you on the bike in the riding position (hands on hood/drops, feet at 6 or 9 o'clock).
> 
> I'm certain you have read a plethora of bike fitting articles. Remember that these are guidelines and all of us are built differently. Don't take everything for absolute and let your body be the judge of what is most comfortable for you.
> 
> Oh, I forgot. Congratulations on the new bike!!!
> 
> C.


Thanks! I posted a couple more pictures. :]


----------



## Kernyl

*Gnomes*



Bilgewater Billy said:


> You guys are making me feel like a gnome. I'm 5' 6" but my inseam is 27". I have a 47" frame and kind of wish it was about 2 " smaller. Luckily my feet are size 7 so toe strike isn't really an issue.


Don't worry about it. I'm 5'6 and ride a 44! It's all what feels good to you, doesn't matter how tall you are. Like me, you probably just have a short reach.


----------



## Jacquot

ChupacabraPearle said:


> Thanks! I posted a couple more pictures. :]


Wow! You can sit on the saddle and still put a foot down? I have never been able to do that but then every bike I've owned since childhood has been a bit too big for me (I'm 5'0"). I'm comfortable on a road bike with unclipping a foot and having to be off the seat when I stop, but it's more comfortable if I don't have to lean the bike over to put that foot down with the other foot up, i.e. if the standover height allows me some clearance. By the general rules, I think you are looking for an inch or two clearance.

Let me clarify that I'm not comfortable with the same situation on a mountain bike. I like my son's dual suspension bike for riding, but it's too big for me. I'm still really a beginner on singletrack trails and tend to do a lot of quick stops (OMG, I'm gonna crash!). I don't use clips on a mountain bike but it's still scary.

As a beginner, you may feel more secure on a smaller bike but you want to be sure that the relationship between the saddle and the handlebars fits you.

Jacquie


----------



## Camilo

ChupacabraPearle:

I always notice and read this Dolce threads because my wife rides one and this forum has been helpful in helping her enjoy her bike (she really does). So even though I'm a guy, I pipe in... 

To me, the frame looks too small, and my offhand thought is the next size (48) might be better, but I think you'd be able to fit either, depending how the "standover" and handlebar height feel to you. It seems like you could use a little higher saddle, and longer stem.. you might just try that, or give the 48 another look if it's not too late.

My wife is about 5-1 with fairly short-ish legs, and she really likes the fit of her 48 Dolce. Surprising, yes. But with a short stem, she really likes the reach and bar height she has. The standover is a little scant, but it's not a problem in practice on a road bike one never has to suddenlyt straddle the bike fully upright. Stops are controlled, and you simply tilt the bike when you straddle it.. This isn't to say you should completely oversize a frame, just that standover isn't the same for road bikes as, say, mountain bikes. My wife has even told me she agrees with my opinion/experience on that factor, even though she was skeptical when we were fitting the bike.


----------

